# Adria Coral Surge Suppressor Full of Water



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if the surge suppressor in the water system should be full of water when the system is drained? I think it should be more or less empty and would only fill up if it leaked air from the top. Any thoughts fellow motorhomers?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It is supposed to be pressurised slightly I think so it should push out water when the pressure drops. So it may have a leak.

Andy


----------

